# Phone Home



## targetforce (Feb 13, 2010)

My Thai wife and I live in Australia but have a large family in Thailand which we phone regularly. Our phone bill to Thailand is killing me. What's the cheapest way to call Thailand from Australia. We are currently with Optus.

Also, am looking to buy a new or used Honda 4 wheel drive in Thailand. I have heard stories that buying used cars in Thailand is frought with risk. Any thoughts on avoiding getting a lemon when buying a 4 wheel drive car in Thailand?

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Solarpoweredsophie (Mar 28, 2011)

One word... Skype


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

targetforce said:


> My Thai wife and I live in Australia but have a large family in Thailand which we phone regularly. Our phone bill to Thailand is killing me. What's the cheapest way to call Thailand from Australia. We are currently with Optus.
> 
> Also, am looking to buy a new or used Honda 4 wheel drive in Thailand. I have heard stories that buying used cars in Thailand is frought with risk. Any thoughts on avoiding getting a lemon when buying a 4 wheel drive car in Thailand?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts.


Some Asian shops sell calling cards, my wife and I used one called Thailand Voice, $10 gets about 1000 minutes, calling cost is a local call.


----------

